# CVA ACCURA V2



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Just bought the cva accura v2 stainless thumbhole,have not shot it yet.Anyone have this gun and likes/dislikes?


----------



## kinger6 (May 13, 2011)

I bought one about a month ago. I bought the one without the thumbhole. It shoots great.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

do they have shims for the stock so you can adjust it? my buddy might get one but everytime I've shouldered it, it gets caught under my arm sometimes, same with him. just not a clean/quick pull up.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought it shoulders just fine. also like the sights.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

might just be the one we've looked at. happened to us both. my optima pulls up real clean.


----------

